# FYI: American citizens will need ETIAS to enter participating European countries on a short term basis



## papaia

More here.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just for reference, the ETIAS is the European version of the US ESTA system. All foreigners entering the US on the Visa Waiver program need to be registered in ESTA, so this is the "tit for tat" side of things in Europe.


----------



## PinkUnicorn

And British citizens as well??


----------



## Harry Moles

PinkUnicorn said:


> And British citizens as well??


Per the link, yes. See: Who Needs ETIAS? - ETIAS.COM


----------

